# TprLG's Journal



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi hi,

So being new here I decided to jump on the journal band-wagon.

Been training just under a year now. Just over two years ago I badly burnt myself and was out of action for about 5 months. Before then I flirted with the gym and was in total denial about the state of my diet. Experiencing for a very short time what it was like not to be able to stand, let alone walk, shop, cook and a lot of other daily tasks I had previously taken for granted made me realsie that I better start taking better care of myself and what better way to do that than get into the best possible shape I can.

So, I hit the gym in June 09 and made some gradual progress but it wasn't until maybe Jan this year, when I finally took ownership of my diet and nutrition and properly educated myself in this area, that I started to really see and feel the changes that I was striving for.

I started trying to loose fat and build muscle at the same time, which worked, but it was slow going, so for the couple of months I've thought fcuk it... smash the calories in and gain some decent mass. Which I feel I've done.

Now in two weeks time (when my training changes from HST to endurance) I am going to change my focus to getting cut. TBH I could probably do with a bit more mass first but I'm fed up of being fat so I'm going to try out the "keto thing" and see how it suites me.











Stats:

Height 5'3"

Weight 130lbs (at start 150lbs)

BF% 18 (at start 28%)

Diet:

Four pre work out meals (each 210 cals, 26g protein, 21g carbs (low GI), 2g fat):

08:00 - shake (oats & whey + glucosamine, green tea extract, guarana extract)

11:00 - brown rice, chicken/fish, veg

14:00 - sweet potato, chicken/fish, veg

17:00 - shake (oats & whey + AAKG, caffeine, L-carnitine, creatine, betaine, beta-alanine, green tea extract, guarana extract, CLA)

Four post work out meals (each 210 cals, 26g protein, 21g carbs (high GI), 2g fat):

0 mins post workout - shake (whey & dextrose + creatine, betaine, glucosamine, omega oils, CLA)

30 mins post workout - white rice, chicken/fish, veg

90 mins post workout - white potato, chicken/fish, veg

180 mins post workout - shake (caesin)

Training:

In an HST phase right now so working off 4 sets 8-12 reps. My split goes legs, chest & tris, back and bis, shoulders

So thats me so far... to be continued. LMAO :rockon:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

> I started trying to loose fat and build muscle at the same time, which worked, but it was slow going,


it always is a slow process unfortunately.

look to be in good shape though girl, what were the stats when you started?

good luck with the future progress.

Dan


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Dan. I was 150lbs at about 28%

I'm aiming for about 120lbs @12%... but thats not concrete as I don't know for sure what will look good on me.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one, great loss so far then.

You look quite big in your 3rd picture (shoulders are better than mine haha) , and your back is looking good in your avvy too.

Seems like you've done your research.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh thanks again. Yeah, my shoulders and back seem to have repsonded to the training better than the rest of me... I feel like my arms and legs are lagging... but I'm hoping once I cut up a bit I'll be able to see better what I need to work on and feel a bit more focused. Slow and steady right!? I'm giving myself until this time next year to be 100% super awesome. Lol.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well looking at the progress so far, I'm sure you'll manage it.

I'm gonna be keeping an eye on ya so you better keep at it. :thumb:

D


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

definitely no danger of me quitting... am fooking hooked! I have a long way to go yet but loving the journey.

Cheers again buddy. have a great day


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good  keep up the great work!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice post, keep up the hard work


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Yesterday Workout:

Shoulders:

seated arnolds 12, 10, 10, 8

standing bb military press 10, 10, 10, 10 (coz there's not enough graduation through the bb range for a decent 12, 10, 10, 8 to fail)

side lat raises supersetted with db front raises (same rep range)

db lying rear lat raises supersetted with seated shrugs (same rep range)

upright rows 10, 10, 8, 8

Comments/suggestions??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tbh looks good to me!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, you're looking great! Good progress so far and good luck with your goals


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

looking good and well done up to now :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good, very nice shape. glad the burn didnt leave any marks, got over it well. diet looks good too. are you looking at competing? or just looking to stay in shape?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Woo hoo another girly on the board! Looks like you know your stuff, awesome progress so far.

So is your end goal to compete or just be a lean, mean, fat burning machine...lol!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> looking good, very nice shape. glad the burn didnt leave any marks, got over it well. diet looks good too. are you looking at competing? or just looking to stay in shape?


TBH mate a comp ready body would rock my world and if in 12 months time I'm freakin awesome enough to do it then yeah, I'll take a bash at it. Wanna see how much cutting fcuks my head up first though. LMAO. We'll see...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol. well ill be following, see waht you can do, so keep up the good work


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Woo hoo another girly on the board! Looks like you know your stuff, awesome progress so far.
> 
> So is your end goal to compete or just be a lean, mean, fat burning machine...lol!


HI! Thank you! And thanks for your visitor comment... haven't owrked out how to respond yet. Doh!

Yeah, if I reach super hot godess of grily rippedness status (which is my plan) then I'd like to compete... think I need about 12(ish) months though before I get there?!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

LEGS TODAY (03/16/10)

Had a bit of a weird session day coz some muppets were monopolising the squat rack to do shoulder presses!? Any need!? Nope!

So, supersetted romanian deads with leg extensions

then stiff legged deas with leg curls

then weighted step ups on a bench to failure straight into squats to failure

then some seated calf raises

rep range - failure somewhere between 8 and 12 reps

4 sets of everything but 6 sets on calfs

Comments/suggestions??!! Pretty please!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you seem to have got over the burns. My skin scars at the slightest thing but it looks like yours is more normal.

Your diet and routine looks very well informed - TBH you could probably teach a lot of people here a few things by the look of it.

You have a nice shape as has been mentioned by all the sniffers I mean interested trainers so far :whistling:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Glad you seem to have got over the burns. My skin scars at the slightest thing but it looks like yours is more normal.
> 
> Your diet and routine looks very well informed - TBH you could probably teach a lot of people here a few things by the look of it.
> 
> You have a nice shape as has been mentioned by all the sniffers I mean interested trainers so far :whistling:


Thanks buddy. I'm getting the hang of it like. Lol. I feel like my legs are lagging but I don't know its its just because thats where I carry fat (there and on my hips) so its harder to see any development, or if it because I'm not smashing them hard enough... they certainly feel pretty smashed right now though.

Also I read an article in M&F recently that said squats make your hips and waist bigger?! I really don't need bigger hips!! But I love squats! What do you reckon to that??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I found squats thickened my waist, if that worries you why not try leg press instead? Or maybe alternate them?


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Chest and Tris today (04/06/10)...

rep range 8-12, 3 sets of each

flat bench db flys supersetted with slow push ups

incline db flys supersetted with incline db press

decline db flys supersetted with decline db press

db pullovers

triple superset - tricep press ups with db lying tri extension with lying db tri press

bent ovr 2arm db tri extension supersetted with tri dips on a bench

fcuking awesome pump today. Love it!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Where do you train in Wiltshire?


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Where do you train in Wiltshire?


Swindon buddy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

TprLG said:


> Swindon buddy


Ah, win some, you lose some. :lol:

Keep up the good work.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, Swindon sucks @ss hard, but its home. LMAO


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

You have the tools, all you need is the focus 

Lmfao:lol: :lol:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

jw007 said:


> You have the tools, all you need is the focus
> 
> Lmfao:lol: :lol:


I don't get it buddy... I'm uber focused... zoom lense and everything! :laugh:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Back and bis today:

straight arm lat pushdowns 15, 12, 10, 8, 20

seated cable row sprset w/ ovr grasp heaves 12, 10, 10, 8, 20

wide grip lat pull downs sprst w/ t-bar row 12, 10, 8, 8, 20

wide grip bb curls 12, 10, 8

nrml grip bb curls 8, 8, 8

narrow grip bb curls (10,10,8) sprtst w/

I dont know what you call em, but db bi curls, palms frwrd w/ internal twist in and back out at the top at the "hard point" (10, 10,10)

Pumped as fcuk today. I freakin love AAKG, Lol

Anyway, I'm supposed to start keto in about a week, but I am having a major growth spurt right now which I don't want to ruin so I'm thinking I'm guna putt keto off until my growth plateuas and then concentrate on leaning out. What do ya reckon?!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TprLG said:


> Also I read an article in M&F recently that said squats make your hips and waist bigger?! I really don't need bigger hips!! But I love squats! What do you reckon to that??


Wouldn't listen to a word of that, looking good btw.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

oops, seems like I've missed alot of updates.

As others have said, you seem like you've been training for ages and put a few of the guys to shame (me included boohoo)



TprLG said:


> Anyway, I'm supposed to start keto in about a week, but I am having a major growth spurt right now which I don't want to ruin so I'm thinking I'm guna putt keto off until my growth plateuas and then concentrate on leaning out. What do ya reckon?!


As for the keto, I'd just stick to what you're doing for now, as training hard will help with the fat loss anyway so you should be ok after 12 more months anyway. Keto didn't agree with me anyway though so I'm a bit biased haha.

Dan


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

OK, so I just got back from a business trip to Sunny Spain. I planned on taking the week off training which is just as well because the gym had only CV equipement in it and no weights!! WTF??

I also decided that I would slacken off on the whole diet thing because we were cooped up in a hotel on some golf resort in the middle of nowhere so the only food option was the hotel restaurant. Anyway, because of what was available and the times it was available I was eating 4 times a day instead of my usual 8. And have they heard of complex carbs over there!? Doesn't seem so! And what is it with cooking veg in so much oil! And SALT!! I am holding so much water. Man do I feel rough and look like sh!t. The funny thing is a year ago I used to eat like that all the time and thought there was nothing wrong with it. So I must have felt like this all the time! Flippin' 'eck! Can't belive I must have spent most of my life feeling this way and not knowing any better. Back on the wagon today and can't wait to get back to normal. Bleugh!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha welcome back, you ain't missed much.

yeah its funny when you go back to eating how you used to eat, we had almost what we used to have the other week, I waas stuffed for ages afterwards, yet that would've been easily eaten in the olden days.

As for the lack of weights, then you could've resorted to bodyweight movements (i.e. press up, hand stand shoulder press etc.)


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> As for the lack of weights, then you could've resorted to bodyweight movements (i.e. press up, hand stand shoulder press etc.)


Yeah, I considered it but actually I'd planned on not training as I haven't really had a good break in about 9 months; just a day off here and there. I feel puny and flacid :-( Not a good look. Lol. Be back to normal in a week tho... coz I said so  Grrrr


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

TprLG said:


> Yeah, I considered it but actually I'd planned on not training as I haven't really had a good break in about 9 months; just a day off here and there. I feel puny and flacid :-( Not a good look. Lol. Be back to normal in a week tho... coz I said so  Grrrr


haha I feel like that all the time lol. :lol:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> haha I feel like that all the time lol. :lol:


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG. Been so sick the past few days, massive headache and spewing my guts out. WTF? Haven't trained yet :-( On the brightside I'm not quite so bloated anymore. Lol. Managed to keep down my first decent meal in days so guna rest up tonight and hit the gym again tomorrow. I will be better I will be better... bloody better be :cursing: SO FRUSTRATED


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thats not good is it. maybe some dodgy belly from your trip abroad?

Sure you'll be fine soon enough, but get well soon anyway. :thumb:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks buddy. I'll be right as rain I'm sure. Don't think its food poisoning though, that should only take 8-12 hours to present. Maybe my body is just spazzing out coz my routine got turned on its head. I'm a sensitive soul me. LMAO


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

maybe its dodgy belly from the difference between the grub you ate in spain and the food you've had back here again.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

My first day back in the gym since Spain. Yey.

Back 'n' bis today:

working off 3 sets of 12, 10, 8, 20

straight arm push downs ss w/ ovr grasp lat pull downs

T-bar rows ss w/ bent ovr bb rows

seated cable rows

behind the neck pull downs

bb bi curls normal

bb bi burls elbos forward

db bi curls palms forward w/ top rotation

feel kinda pumped but also like I wanna spew... eeew


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Get some deadlifts in there on your back day girl 

And also, isn't a straight bar push down a tricep excercise ?


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Get some deadlifts in there on your back day girl
> 
> And also, isn't a straight bar push down a tricep excercise ?


I do my deads on leg day buddy.

By straight bar push down I mean (ok I said push but I meant pull):

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/straight-arm-pulldown


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Fair one


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i like straight bar pulldowns. ive used a nice pullover machine a few times aswell, its a shame most gyms dont have them as they hit the back really well


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, I like em. I need my lats (and shoulders) to get bigger to balance out my giant hips n @rse so I'll do whatever I can! :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah i got the same problem with my booty


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Legs today... has to go spew half way through. Bleugh. Man I hate being sick. Grrrr

My gym do a "gym challenge" every month and this month was "how many leg presses can you do with 1.5 x your body weight" So I weighed myself and I have gained 12lbs in 3 months. WTF!? I expected a gain coz I've been trying to bulk a little but I didn't expect that much! I think a lot is water and some blubber too. Anyhoo did [email protected] Its the best score so far but I dont know if this is a good score or not because there isn't really anyone at my gym who I think is admirabley fit/strong/with stamina to compare with.

Anyhoo followed with my leg session, switching over to endurnace now so did:

1 legged leg presses

front squats

squats (90s)

1 legged squats ss w/ walking lunges

calf raises

3 sets of 20 reps for everything. I'm looking at it and it doesn't look like a lot but I was seriously fooked. Maybe coz I started with "the challenge" and and a wee bit poorly. OK, finished feeling sorry for myself now. Lol. :rockon:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Oooh bet you sore today ????


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha well sounds like you had a good workout.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Oooh bet you sore today ????


Yup, feel like I've been punched repeatedly in the @rse :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

TprLG said:


> Yup, feel like I've been punched repeatedly in the @rse :lol:


hmm, now thats not a good feeling (tbh thats what I felt like this weekend after 3 and half hours mountain biking - ow me bum bones!)


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

I am SO frustrated!! I have been feeling so ill for weeks. I didn't train at all last week because I couldn't keep any food down except yogurt and plain cereal. I am so bloated and soft and FED UP!!! Arrrrgh! Anyway, I managed to eat some "normal" food yesterday and today without blowing chunks so I am GOING TO hit the gym tonight no matter what!

Additionally, after much umming a aahing I have decided to commit to keto. I've had so much advice saying its not the best way to go and while I think it was good advice I just have to go for it because its in my head and if I don't try it its just going to bug me and bug me. So, I'm having a whack at it starting today (I know I should probably wait until I am healthy but I am a pig headed stubourn @rse so I'm cracking on regardless.

I'll post my meal plan in a bit in hope for some advice.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i always have to force feed myself. what i do is put some food in my mouth, and just swallow it with lemonade, dont even chew lol, works well for me. i need to have atleast a couple litres lemonade in the house each day or i cant "eat"


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Come on girl, no excuses, get that arse down the gym !!

NOW !!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to hear that you're still not back to 100% yet.

As for keto, well it works for some but not for others, I did everything I could to get into ketosis but never really could manage it, did it for 9 weeks with no real results so then switch back to timed carbs again.

And BigDom, that sounds like an odd way to have to eat all the time.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

TprLG said:


> Yeah, I like em. I need my lats (and shoulders) to get bigger to balance out my giant hips n @rse so I'll do whatever I can! :lol:


Regarding the giant hips and arse , I'm afraid we'll need to see some pictures to make a fair judgement on this ?

:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha

how ya feeling now then? hope the virus or whatever it was has bid farewell now.

Dan


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

'ello chaps. Haven't done an update for a while so thought I'd get back in the habbit. Just been through a wee endurance phase of me training (which I find REALLY dull hence I've not been updating) and dropped a lot of carbs out of my diet which always makes me feel crappy but back on the get massive wagon ( :lol: ) Yey!

Training legs tonight and it goes a li'l somethin like this:

Quads

Leg extensions 3-4 x 8-15

Plie Squats 4 x 8-12

Squats (knees together) 3 x 8-15

Leg press 7 x 8-15

Hamstrings

Lying leg curls 3-4 x 10-15

Stiff-leg deadlifts 3-4 x 10-12

Single leg curl 7 x 10-15

And today I will mostly be eating:

08:00 homemade muselli: oats, barley, rye, pumkin seeds, sunflower seeds, seasme seeds, flaxseeds, chopped apricots, raisens with milk

whey shake

11:00 chicken breast with bown rice and spinach

14:00 chicken breast with bown rice and spinach

17:00 PreWO shake (banana, whey + AAKG, caffeine, L-carnitine, creatine, betaine, beta-alanine, green tea extract, guarana extract, CLA)

19:00 PostWO shake (whey & dextrose + creatine, betaine, glucosamine, omega oils, CLA)

19:30 salmon, salad and veg

20:30 salmon, salad and veg

22:00 shake (caesin) & nuts

Happy days


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Shoulders today:

Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 7 x 8-12

Dumbbell bent over rear lateral raise 3-4 x 12-15

Reverse pec flyes or cable 7 x 12-15

And today I will mostly be eating:

08:00 homemade muselli: oats, barley, rye, pumkin seeds, sunflower seeds, seasme seeds, flaxseeds, chopped apricots, raisens with milk

whey shake

11:00 mince with bown rice and cabbage

14:00 mince with bown rice and cabbage

17:00 PreWO shake (1/2 banana, blackberries, whey + AAKG, caffeine, L-carnitine, creatine, betaine, beta-alanine, green tea extract, guarana extract, CLA)

19:00 PostWO shake (whey & dextrose + creatine, betaine, glucosamine, omega oils, CLA)

19:30 chicken breast, salad and veg

20:30 chicken breast, salad and veg

22:00 shake (caesin) & nuts


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> 11:00 mince with bown rice and cabbage
> 
> 14:00 mince with bown rice and cabbage


 :wacko:

LOL

Apart from that looks tasty!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

hey! don't diss the mince! Its guuuud



mmmhmmmm :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Look at you all posh with your table cloth lol make sure you tuck in you napkin 

Actually looks a bit better than it sounds I'll give you that 

this has been me for the last 6 weeks and the same every diet



I'd actually rather eat just about anything now :lol:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol. Would it disappoint you to know that that is not in fact a table cloth but a cushion on my lap as I was sat on the sofa  rough bird me :lol:

That looks nice! But yeah can imagine the same thing everyday would get a tad tiresome!

How long is now? Can you taste victory? Or just chicken and rice :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> Lol. Would it disappoint you to know that that is not in fact a table cloth but a cushion on my lap as I was sat on the sofa  rough bird me :lol:
> 
> That looks nice! But yeah can imagine the same thing everyday would get a tad tiresome!
> 
> How long is now? Can you taste victory? Or just chicken and rice :laugh:


Quality, changing rooms or bargin hunt? lol

I actually just cover it in nandos hot sauce and try to burn my taste buds in to stimulation.....pmsl

I kinda am used to it now, always diet on turkey and rice so bored of being bored of it now  Just 3 weeks left, all good just wanna do it now!

U enjoying your new routne? How long till Cyprus?


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol. Neither; I'm working from home.

mmmmmm.... naaaandos..... drooooool......

OK, I'm back in the room :lol:

3 weeks eh!? Not long. Whats your first proper meal guna be afterwards? Or is it cruel to ask you that at this stage? :whistling:

Oh don't even get me started on Cyprus. I may not even be going anymore... I am so sick of incompitent TA [email protected] Couldn't organise a p!ss up in a brewery! One @rmy my @rse... but I am not going to get into a rant. Lol. If I don't go I am going on holiday instead to visit a mate in Kyrgyzstan... different huh :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL nandos sauce is cool it has feck all in it! 30g has like 2g of carbs in it 

Hmm I'm actually quite lucky due to my super fast metabolism I get to have a clean refeed on saturdays followed by a dirty cheat meal lol

I'll look forward to having a bar of choc, maybe a double decker or two lol

Shame about Cyprus, you'll prob prefer a holiday more anyway! least if your with your mate you can have more of a laugh!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL nandos sauce is cool it has feck all in it! 30g has like 2g of carbs in it
> 
> *Hmm I'm actually quite lucky due to my super fast metabolism I get to have a clean refeed on saturdays followed by a dirty cheat meal lol*
> 
> ...


You [email protected]! :lol: :lol:

When I have a double decker I like to put it in the mircowave for 10 seconds and eat it with a teaspoon :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> When I have a double decker I like to put it in the mircowave for 10 seconds and eat it with a teaspoon :thumb:


**** that sounds amazing! haha

After my last show I ate 5 choccy bars in a row (I think Picnic, Double decker, timeout, choc orange and chunky kit kat) to decide which was the best.....couldn't decide so I ate all five again  WIN! PMSL

I'm gonna be dreaming of choc all b4stard day now lol I am supposed to be deciding on music to pose to lol


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> **** that sounds amazing! haha
> 
> After my last show I ate 5 choccy bars in a row (I think Picnic, Double decker, timeout, choc orange and chunky kit kat) to decide which was the best.....couldn't decide so I ate all five again  WIN! PMSL
> 
> I'm gonna be dreaming of choc all b4stard day now lol I am supposed to be deciding on music to pose to lol


You seriously ate 10 chocolate bars in a row!!?!?!! You dirty fcuker you! :lol: :lol: :lol: Mmmm... do they still make picnics? I loved those. And those Boosts with guarana... they were ace!

Have you got a music short list yet? When I fantasise about competing I always imagine myself posing to Wagner's The Ride of the Valkyries in a brown lether, studded 2 piece :lol: I have no idea why!! :laugh:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG and Star bars! They were lush! :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yup, on the day of a show I can easily handle 10 bars, 20 doughnuts, flapjacks, rice cakes, brownies, haribo......sugar is easy to eat 

Fcuk yeah! Star bars! like cocnut boosts 

Hmmm yeah I got a couple in mind but not sure, wanna get like 5 tracks and pose to all of them then pick the best.....so far I like:





 old beastie boys tune, I'll have the balance changes so the levels of the rap and beat are reversed

or little slower...





 - 40 secs in

want to try a little rock tune too..... and maybe an old school garage tune....

Really not sure at all!

First show was Muse:






and last show was prodigy:






And perhaps this is the greatest spam post ever, I'm making a right mess of your journal lol, better add my name to the title lol


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> And perhaps this is the greatest spam post ever, I'm making a right mess of your journal lol, better add my name to the title lol


Yeah! You journal hi-jacking buggger! :laugh:

Ooh... coconut boost! Never had one, I do love a bounty though! And flake, and time outs, and twirls and topics! Drooooling! Lol. But what I can't figure out is how come I like cream eggs but I cant stand those twister things!? Lol. Think I just biting the top off and sticking my tongue in it. I am such a perv :lol:

20 donuts! 10 chocolate bars! Blimey... I couldn't eat that even if I starved myself for a week! I am such a lightweight when it comes to food. I'm guna post pics of my cheat foodies on Saturday so you can see how much of a lightweight I really am! My blackberries are ripe so I'm guna make a crumble. Mmm mmm mmmmmm. I eat way more on an average day now then when I was a chubber... but thats coz I did used to starve myself all day then have a big carb/fat rich dinner late at night. How to screw up your metabolism 101 in a nutshell huh!?

I'll have a listen to those when I've finished work. Man old school garage takes me back to my youth! :lol: Siiiigh!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> Yeah! You journal hi-jacking buggger! :laugh:
> 
> Ooh... coconut boost! Never had one, I do love a bounty though! And flake, and time outs, and twirls and topics! Drooooling! Lol. But what I can't figure out is how come I like cream eggs but I cant stand those twister things!? Lol. Think I just biting the top off and sticking my tongue in it. I am such a perv :lol:
> 
> ...


Nothing like a good hijack in the afternoon when your supposed to be working 

No no no no no on the cream egg....its a bite the top off then suck the cream out! you ditry bugga  haha I think me and DB got 3 dozen doughnuts and halfed them, so it was only actually 18 lol but there were oreo cookies and brownies too  I think it was 5 picnics and 5 double deckers....after the show it was nandos then service station for sandwiches on way home and then mc D's at midnight for a snack pmsl

Blackberry crumble best have loadsa custard or its not even remotly classed as a cheat! :lol:

Yeah I love the garage have to choose carefuly tho! any suggestions pm me 

*end hijack*


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Nothing like a good hijack in the afternoon when your supposed to be working
> 
> No no no no no on the cream egg....its a bite the top off then suck the cream out! you ditry bugga  haha I think me and DB got 3 dozen doughnuts and halfed them, so it was only actually 18 lol but there were oreo cookies and brownies too  I think it was 5 picnics and 5 double deckers....after the show it was nandos then service station for sandwiches on way home and then mc D's at midnight for a snack pmsl
> 
> ...


so you're a sucker and I'm a licker... doesn't that seem the wrong way round!? Ooops!

My word! I just really can't believe you ate all that! I can't even imagine that much food! Lol. But boy oh boy do I love nandos! I am so sad. We don't have one where I live. Sniff sniff

Def guna have custard! Can't have crumble without custard... maybe even cream too :bounce: mmmmmm

OK so I'll pm you later with some suggestions... how about dance of the sugar plum fairy!? JK :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TprLG said:


> so you're a sucker and I'm a licker... doesn't that seem the wrong way round!? Ooops!
> 
> My word! I just really can't believe you ate all that! I can't even imagine that much food! Lol. But boy oh boy do I love nandos! I am so sad. We don't have one where I live. Sniff sniff
> 
> ...


We can swap half way through lmao

You kind have to for a show tho to carb up for the pump - the worse part is you cant really drink much either! Sugar doughnuts are a bad choice - krispy kreams all the way! tell me you have one of those near you?!

We get Nandos delivered to work  love it (when not dieting)!

Cool you better find some decent shizz for my music  lol


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

man! No! I don't have a krispy kream :-( I frickin ove krispy kreams too... they're the only donuts I like. Well those and the chocolate ones with chocolate in the middle... mmmmm... and you get Nandos delivered! Thats it; I am officially sulking and feeling sorry for myself now... huurrumph! Just on my second dose of rice mince n cabbage too. Grrrrumble  Hate you! :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Haha look here is £600 worth of Nandos 



pmsl

I'm on my second turkey now too - with nandos sauce lmao

ah I'll stop 

Send me your address I'll send you up a bottle


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha look here is £600 worth of Nandos
> 
> View attachment 42562
> 
> ...


I'm not your friend anymore  you're mean


----------

